
Show HN: "React" in 50 lines of vanilla JS - projectant
https://gist.github.com/dosyago-coder-0/3cf108f6e8637692eea705b6a450834e
======
projectant
For references, I'm taking implementing the "MyComponent" example from the
"Broken Promise of Web Components"[1] article, in minimal JS.

One thing it's meant to show you don't need to "transpile" from a DSL to do
this stuff.

Simplifying the way I build web apps means a great deal to me.

[1] [https://dmitriid.com/blog/2017/03/the-broken-promise-of-
web-...](https://dmitriid.com/blog/2017/03/the-broken-promise-of-web-
components/)

------
continuational
This doesn't seem to update when "data" is updated. Without that, it's not
even a little bit like React...

~~~
projectant
No isn't the data binding the Flux part of React, not React itself? I think
so... but anyway don't you think this code is good?

